
Global Poll Shows 71% Support Regulation of Tech Giants to Protect Data Privacy - jrepinc
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2019/12/04/damning-indictment-global-poll-shows-71-support-regulation-tech-giants-protect-data
======
riazrizvi
The exploitation of data is the foundation that stale companies and industries
are using to increase their power, past their prime. Since there are new
unprecedented amounts of data, there is now an unprecedented amount of control
that big corporations have access to, and we are facing uncharted waters in
terms of how much control those companies have. That is why there is no
accountability for a fully corrupt President. As long as corporate America’s
agenda is being served, it can subvert the will of the people through
political influence manipulation that is both surgical and extensive. That is
why widely supported gun control legislation is absent, that is why widely
supported medical cost control legislation is absent. Without the political
will to fight for data privacy, it is only going to get worse.

------
IXxXI
Regulation of tech giants does nothing to mitigate issues relating to data
privacy as they fail to take into account major offenders like the chinese
government who are far more dangerous in terms of privacy and data breaches.

------
rkagerer
If somebody stalked me 24x7 with a notebook recording everywhere I went and
everything I did, said, and looked at, couldn't I build a case for harassment?
(I'm not a public figure).

Is the only difference that these big tech companies do it where we can't see
them and [sometimes] get our permission [to some extent] via an onerous and
non-negotiable ToS?

